# Looking on advice for keeping Lab outside



## j_seph (Mar 28, 2019)

My Luna is now 3 years old, she has been an indoor dog her entire life. She has a kennel she stays in during the day while we are at work and we let her out about 2. Due to a grandson on the way her life I am afraid as an indoor dog is coming to an end. How do those of you who have Labs house and keep them outdoors? I grew up with the dog chained up outside my whole life but this is not an option and I would not do that to her to begin with. Want to make this as comfortable and fair to her as possible. Thanks for the ideas


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 28, 2019)

We have a 10 X 10 kennel with a dog house. I took some 12’ 2x4
And  fastened them across the top and put tin on it for a roof. Shade and all. It’s about 6’ tall. 
Got pen from Tractor supply. 
They have all kind of stuff.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 28, 2019)

I am sorry to hear that your grandson is so allergic to dogs.


----------



## ryanh487 (Mar 28, 2019)

Don't keep her outside.  Labs are great with kids,  train her accordingly.  Pets belong inside,  livestock are kept outside.  Labs make terrible livestock.


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 28, 2019)

We have a Petsafe wireless system for our German Shepherd. The only drawback is if it wasn't wireless, but buried wire instead, he would have the whole yard (2 acres) to roam.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 29, 2019)

Unless there is some compelling reason not to, train the grandson don't re-train the Lab.  Dogs are good for kids.  Kids who are not exposed to animals are more susceptible to illness and they miss the opportunity to learn things from a very good teacher.


----------



## Madman (Mar 29, 2019)

4HAND said:


> We have a Petsafe wireless system for our German Shepherd. The only drawback is if it wasn't wireless, but buried wire instead, he would have the whole yard (2 acres) to roam.


I have a Petsafe wired system for our Beagles, it covers ~4 acres.  I buried the wire in the "finished" part of the yard and then pulled the wire through old water hoses to go through the woods.  I just laid the hose on the ground down the property lines.  Works GREAT.  I put a dog door in the garage with a radiant heater over their bed area.

Happiest beagles I have ever had.  I have to shut the dog door at night if not they get out and bark.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 29, 2019)

I'm gonna steal that idea.  Did you try to patent it yet?


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 29, 2019)

JustUs4All said:


> Unless there is some compelling reason not to, train the grandson don't re-train the Lab.  Dogs are good for kids.  Kids who are not exposed to animals are more susceptible to illness and they miss the opportunity to learn things from a very good teacher.


This right here,,,,


----------



## ryanh487 (Mar 29, 2019)

Madman said:


> I have a Petsafe wired system for our Beagles, it covers ~4 acres.  I buried the wire in the "finished" part of the yard and then pulled the wire through old water hoses to go through the woods.  I just laid the hose on the ground down the property lines.  Works GREAT.  I put a dog door in the garage with a radiant heater over their bed area.
> 
> Happiest beagles I have ever had.  I have to shut the dog door at night if not they get out and bark.



Key word is "beagleS".  Dogs are social animals, especially beagles.  In a pack or even a pair they are happy wherever.  A solitary lab being booted from the house with his family that's all he's known his whole life is not going to be happy alone outside all the time.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 29, 2019)

^ This for sure.  

I like the idea, though for dogs that will mind the wire.  I thought that some who have a wired yard at home could take a couple of hoses and set up a temporary yard at a campsite when traveling.  Still think it is a good idea for the right dog.


----------



## Madman (Mar 29, 2019)

ryanh487 said:


> Key word is "beagleS".  Dogs are social animals, especially beagles.  In a pack or even a pair they are happy wherever.  A solitary lab being booted from the house with his family that's all he's known his whole life is not going to be happy alone outside all the time.


no doubt,  beagles love people.  Ours have a mat that they lay on in the kitchen they come in and lay on until we get ready in the morning.  In the evening my wife lets them in the basement while she sows and I piddle.  When no one is home the only thing the Petsafe fence does is lets them roam the yard.


----------



## ryanh487 (Mar 29, 2019)

I wish I could let my dog out with just a petsafe fence, but Cobb county law says the dog has to be supervised if outside without an actual fence, so it more or less defeats the purpose.  I wouldn't leave her out all day, but Letting her out to go to the bathroom while I do something else or simply leaving the sliding glass doors open on a pretty day and not worrying about where she is would be nice.  Not that she'd go outside without me, my dog is attached to me at the hip whenever I'm home and won't even run around at the dog park to play with other dogs, just wants to follow me.


----------



## LifeLongHunter (Apr 12, 2019)

Think of it this way how you like to be moved to live outside after living roughly a third of your life indoors. As others have said unless there are health issues train her and your grandson to live together, I have a 2 yr. old Lab and an older mix(Beagle/Rat Terrier) the older one has always stayed outside does want to be inside but our Lab wants to be with us whether inside or out.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 13, 2019)

Madman said:


> no doubt,  beagles love people.  Ours have a mat that they lay on in the kitchen they come in and lay on until we get ready in the morning.  In the evening my wife lets them in the basement while she sows and I piddle.  When no one is home the only thing the Petsafe fence does is lets them roam the yard.


Just get a beagle to go with lab. I don’t own my lab anymore my beagle does


----------



## Madman (Apr 13, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> Just get a beagle to go with lab. I don’t own my lab anymore my beagle does


My children grew up with beagles.  They wrestled and rolled, wherever the boys went I knew their beagles were with them.  One day they came running out of the woods caring the young male.  They said he got between then and copper head.  Bit him on the muzzle.  

Labs and beagles will be best buds.


----------



## j_seph (Apr 13, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> Just get a beagle to go with lab. I don’t own my lab anymore my beagle does


Got 2


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 14, 2019)

I have an old lab female that’s 13 . She was a lone dog for years and she was an outside dog. One day at the plant where I work a poor old lemon beagle just showed up. He was hungry and some one had shot him in the neck with a 22. After a couple of days I went ahead and caught him and took him to the vet. Anyway he and that lab are together and I know when she goes he’s going to have to get a buddy. But they are a pair.


----------



## baddave (Apr 14, 2019)

i'm an exception i know but i ain't fixin to let my lab get eat up w/ mosquitos all night . she has a basement w/ her own tv , sofa, and wood burning stove during winter. lately she stays in the garage at nite. summer time she'll be back in the basement w/ fan and AC.. maybe you could try one of those options


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 14, 2019)

baddave said:


> i'm an exception i know but i ain't fixin to let my lab get eat up w/ mosquitos all night . she has a basement w/ her own tv , sofa, and wood burning stove during winter. lately she stays in the garage at nite. summer time she'll be back in the basement w/ fan and AC.. maybe you could try one of those options


Basement in south east Georgia. Water table is way to high for that.


----------



## leroy (Jul 4, 2020)

Son just got a lab pup and we are in process of building a kennel outside she is staying in our barn with concrete floor in a 10x10 kennel with a fan blowing on her till we do get the official kennel done. Grew up with dad raising bird dogs and I had beagles all were kept in kennels and did fine. Not a dog in the house kind of a person, we have tried it but  neither I or wife can stand the hair, etc.


----------



## 1982ace (Jul 4, 2020)

Get ready for a barking dog wanting to come in where she has been last 3 years.


----------



## ucfireman (Jul 5, 2020)

I find it funny that folks today think babies are so fragile. Babies have survived (depending on your beliefs) forever being exposed to all kinds of stuff. Let the dog be and discipline the one that has the problem when/if a problem arises.
As everyone says about wildlife, they are tough critters.
And yes I'm aware this was an old post.


----------



## j_seph (Jul 6, 2020)

Actually built a big pen like 30 x 20 foot. We put her in it everyday with the beagle that lives in it full time. She only barks when we are outside working trying to get a attention. It is doing both of them good to be together. Heck more than once we have been outside and look over and little Jack is literally laying on her back asleep and her to. Put a little kiddie pool in there and when you fill it up she goes over and just lays down it when she is not jumping in and out of it.


----------



## hawkeye123 (Jul 6, 2020)

My choc labs are outside in a fenced yard when we are at work, let them come inside
when we get home, swim nearly every day, have a large kennel in garage that I got at
Tractor Supply 12 x 8 , sleep in there w/ box fan , unless its extreme weather , then they sleep in ac or heated basement, they are Happy, Happy, Happy


----------

